# Nickel Wire Concerns



## Power Vapes SA (14/1/16)

Hi Guys,

So I have some concern with regards to Nickel Wire. Vaping TC has proved to be fun and the taste I'm achieving for my own needs is wonderful... Except when it comes to nickel builds.

I have noticed that I am getting a couple of symptoms from vaping Nickel as opposed to other wires, generally it's a 'heavy' feeling in my lungs followed by a shortness of breath and some coughing. Another observation is that as soon as I switch back to kenthal or stainless steel I'm back to normal.

I've tried wrapping my own coils, occ vertical coils, In my RDA's etc... All around 0.09ohm to 0.2ohm builds and no matter where or how I'm building them I seem to be getting these symptoms. I've dry fired lightly as tutorials have shown, washed it off, left it as is and just wicked before I Vape etc... and this seems to be an ongoing struggle.

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Could I just be sensitive to nickel?


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Yes, you are probably sensitive to Nickel. I remember of one other member reporting a sensitivity on here too. For me, Nickel is just too difficult to work with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/1/16)

@n0ugh7_zw has nickel allergies. 

perhaps he can shed some light on this topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/1/16)

stomach issues and headaches... 

Nickel leaches, its soft, and is a pain all round. 

IMHO SS316L is a far better wire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (14/1/16)

It looks like after the testing last night i have also had a few stomach issues. I cant seem to understand the use of Nickel. Apparently with the combination of airflow and juice cooling the coils down it makes it impossible for the Nickel to leech. But if that's the case then why are there people being affected by it?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (14/1/16)

What do you mean by leaches?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/1/16)

leach
lēCH/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *leaching*

(with reference to a soluble chemical or mineral) drain away from soil, ash, or similar material by the action of percolating liquid, especially rainwater.
"the nutrient is quickly leached away"


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

Power Vapes SA said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I have some concern with regards to Nickel Wire. Vaping TC has proved to be fun and the taste I'm achieving for my own needs is wonderful... Except when it comes to nickel builds.
> 
> ...


 Please try rubbing the nickel on your wrist, and see if a rash occurs. I would advise not to continue using this material. Even with nickel in some of the older tanks have created problems for people that don't react well with this element.


----------

